# Milk Lamb replacer recipe anyone?



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone have a milk lamb replacer recipe?

thanks

Samantha


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

If you scroll down the page, there's one here


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

We use a milk replacer called PRO NURSE. It has never failed to do the job of raising sheep and never have we lost a bottle baby once we got it by the first week of life.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I would like to know about homemade replacer too.

The one at the link provided involves goats milk.

I wonder if there is a formula that works with the stuff available in the typical grocery store...like cows milk. 

Why does cows milk work for kids but not lambs?


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

River, you should be able to get goat milk at the store. It's canned, Meyenburg is the label name. I always have a can or two on hand just in case.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

We have only one store. I havent seen goats milk there.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

It's usually next to the sweetened condensed & evaporated milks - usually the baking aisle.


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Found this one for newborn lambs to use for the first week or few days.

26 ounces milk (prepare by mixing 1/2 evaporated condesned milk with 1/2 water

1 tablespoon Castor ioil or cod liver oil
1 tablesoppon glucose or sugar
1 beaten egg yolk. 

I used to know another I was hoping I would see some more recipes. I will keep trying. thanks

Sam


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

ozarkcat said:


> It's usually next to the sweetened condensed & evaporated milks - usually the baking aisle.


Not in our tiny little store that has little by way of variety.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Ranchermom said:


> Found this one for newborn lambs to use for the first week or few days.
> 
> 26 ounces milk (prepare by mixing 1/2 evaporated condesned milk with 1/2 water
> 
> ...


Did you find any info if its any good? Success rates with it?


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

A couple years ago I bottle raised a lamb on milk from our cow with extra cream added. I started him out on cow colostrum I'd had in the freezer. He did fine. I wouldn't try it with pasteurized homogenized milk from the store, though.


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Found that one recipe in a sheeps book I had


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

Cow milk plain does not work as well for lambs as goat kids because the sheep mother's milk is much more rich than a goat's milk. Higher percents of fats and proteins, I believe.


----------



## linda in se ny (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the same recipe as Ranchermom from Paula Simmons book Raising Sheep the Modern Way. I think I used it once but the lamb was too far gone. I have used raw cow milk with success, but it was an older lamb. I started mixing it gradually with the replacer and eventually went to strait cow milk --Jersey if that make a difference the lamb did fine on it.


----------

